# How to remove W32.SillyDC virus in pendrive and system



## prem4u (Mar 1, 2008)

W32.SillyDC virus is found by symantec in my pendrive.
which create some files in pendrive..
Recycler\info.exe
Autorun.info​antivirus is able to remove these files.
but again they comes in pendrive. 
I tried formatting also. but again they comes.
System is WinXP...i have scanned system also..
What to do....?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 1, 2008)

Boot in safe mode and then try to delete the file using DOS.
Or u can also format in Safe Mode.
It must remove ur virus.

Try this and inform.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 1, 2008)

use a good antivirus such as Kaspersky Internet Security 7 and scan and remove the virus.I hope this helps
Download trial version from *www.kaspersky.com/trials


----------



## nvidia (Mar 1, 2008)

See if THIS helps


----------



## Ecko (Mar 1, 2008)

Just install avast & click on "Yes" when asked 4 boot time scan

Repair using SFC if ur some file goes missing


----------

